# Igaging No More...?



## Matthew Gregory (Sep 15, 2016)

I have a pair of iGaging Absolute DROs that I installed on my little Rusnok mill, and despite having some issues early on, they've worked flawlessly for about two years. Upon replacing the batteries in one of them, the readout started acting a bit strangely. When reading in decimal inches, a move of .500" displays as .050". It seems to do this with repeatable accuracy, but obviously that ain't right, and I'm not willing to use it until I know I'm certain that it's reading properly.

I emailed William Zhang, my previous contact at this company, and haven't received a reply yet (which is understandable, as I _just_ emailed him), but a call to his phone number rang a LONG time befor if finally gave a fax tone, then hung up on me. A call to the number listed on their website rang a long time before Verizon service answered with a recording stating that the cellular number dialed isn't currently available.

...all of this makes me a tad nervous. Has anyone dealt with them recently, or have different contact info for them? Heck, does anyone just know how to solve my problem? I just want to get back up and running!!!!


Thanks in advance, gang.


----------



## davidh (Sep 15, 2016)

i exchanged email with him yesterday. . . . and just talked to him a minute ago.  they have all be at a product show in chicago.  try today. . . . .


----------



## Matthew Gregory (Sep 15, 2016)

That's excellent news, David! I really like the setup. William was very helpful when I had to deal with him previously. Does he have an updated phone number? The one I have ends in 9466


----------



## higgite (Sep 15, 2016)

Matthew,

From their website... 949-366-5708.
I talked to them at that number about a month ago.

Tom


----------



## Matthew Gregory (Sep 15, 2016)

I managed to get in touch with William - going to send the unit back for service. I'm greatly relieved - it was pretty scary this morning to have nothing but the sound of crickets!!!!


----------



## davidh (Sep 16, 2016)

Matthew Gregory said:


> That's excellent news, David! I really like the setup. William was very helpful when I had to deal with him previously. Does he have an updated phone number? The one I have ends in 9466


that the same number i used yesterday. . .


----------



## Matthew Gregory (Sep 26, 2016)

Wanted to add that my problem has been solved completely. Replacement DRO arrived today, and back in business. William and the rest of the crew got this turned around quickly. Can't thank them enough!!!


----------

